# New HSS1332ATD



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Delivered Dec 31. Does not have the new chute.

Took it out for a "dry run" yesterday. Ordered optional side skids and set the height for gravel . 

Noticed that one side of the bucket /scraper bar edge was 1/2" higher than the other on a confirmed level floor and scraper bar was bolted evenly across. Called dealer and they sent a tech out today. He measured and confirmed the height difference but said the only way to handle was by adjusting the scraper bar back on the low side to make the edge even across. Does that sound right?


Anyways here's a pic with the machine I've had for the past 15 years.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

joeblowct said:


> Noticed that one side of the bucket /scraper bar edge was 1/2" higher than the other on a confirmed level floor and scraper bar was bolted evenly across.


You may need to loosen the bolts that attach the auger housing to the base, align the auger housing and then retighten.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

If you have a confirmed “level” surface. 

Use shim like a block of wood placed under the auger gearbox to set the auger to ground clearance.

Drop and fasten the shave plate. That’s your base setting. 

Then shim the shave plate to the desired height, and drop and fasten the skids. 

Beer.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

That is how I set up my 1332, raising the scraper bar 3/4" and setting the skids flat on the ground. This means the scraper bar will skim 3/4 over the surface the skids are running on, and the auger will be somewhat higher than that. If this proves to be too little, I will raise the scraper blade another 1/2" or so (to 1 1/4" total) and again set the skids flat on the ground. With gravel, grass or any 'not perfectly clean and flat' surface, skimming down to that surface will guarantee picking up debris and either ejecting it, denting the impeller housing as well as the deflector on the top of the chute, or just jamming the auger and either having the auger protection system engage (what I am hoping for :smile2: ) or breaking a shear bolt(s).




drmerdp said:


> If you have a confirmed “level” surface.
> 
> Use shim like a block of wood placed under the auger gearbox to set the auger to ground clearance.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeblowct (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks to all for the advice. Used first time today. WOW, what a nice machine. Measured 35ft+ throwing 4-5" powder/sleet mix with a relatively low arc. Overall I really like it. I just need more practice with the controls and the uaw of a track maxhone.

A more detailed review is in the General Discussions forums under my "Old vs New, Simplicity vs Honda" post.

Will probably lower the side skids a little and then just raise the bucket with the height adjust handle in the areas where the gravel is looser or there are raised areas.

Let me know if I can answer any questions for anyone.


----------

